# LuLu's Dingle Berry ~ lmao



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Earlier, I started a thread, and posted a pic of LuLu.

To my horror, I noticed a "Dingle Berry" in the pic. :smpullhair: 

My first thought was, there's a spot on my laptop screen.
So I grab LuLu, and sure enough, DINGLE BERRY.

It has since been removed. :HistericalSmiley: 

Can you spot the Dingle Berry?? ~ lol


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Earlier, I started a thread, and posted a pic of LuLu.
> 
> To my horror, I noticed a "Dingle Berry" in the pic. :smpullhair:
> 
> ...



Have you no shame woman - posting pics of poor old Lulu with an fresh dingle berry hanging of her butt ...

No wonder she is hiding her head ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563550
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smrofl: After that little "episode", I've been on "Dingle Berry" patrol.

Snoopy had one, as well :brownbag: 

I'm looking forward to Christmas. Then I can just paint them
red and green. Yep, nothing like a festive butt. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda just joined the dingle berry club, I found one earlier. ugh.
LuLu looks great Deb


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, stop picking on LuLu - she's adorable - dingle berry and all! We (the pups that is) qualify for the Dingle Berry Club, too. There's always one or two dingling around. :brownbag: Sometimes I can't keep up - but hubby sure let's me know! He's the dingle berry patrol, but has he ever removed one? I think not!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Eeewwwww! Sassy comes straight to the mommy to check the butt. :wub: 


*My mommy gets dem boogers. ~Sassy*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I would have never noticed if you hadn't said anything!

What's wrong with you Deb? Is Eight too much for you to handle?? :smtease: 

But I have a better idea for Christmas. Just save them, paint them and string 'em for some very original garland!
Maybe you could even sell them and donate the profit to rescue!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts EXACTLY!! Poor girl... she will be YEARS getting over the trauma... :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OR DINGLE BERRY REHAB !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tsk, tsk, Deb. Has the wine blurred your vision?? Whenever Bonnie leaves me a present (aka #2), I always ask her if I can check her bum. 99 out of 100 times, it's clear, but there's that once in a while dingle berry waiting for me.

Poor Lulu - did she even know she has been shamed on the internet? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I do have to give my two credit. Neither of them like it at all if there is a dingle berry attached to them. Jett walks funny and hunches down and kind of crawls to my feet for help. Zoe does the same thing but if it's too bad, she'll just 
sit down out there in the yard and look pleadingly at me to come rescue her. She doesn't even want to walk with a twig
or leaf attached to her somewhere, let alone a dingle berry! :HistericalSmiley: Such a prissy girl! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL! Ollie hadn't had one in quite a while but then decided to take a poo at a maltese get together and, you guessed it, had to clean him up in front of everyone, lol.

The times it's happened in the past he gets this look of complete terror on his face...he's always been horrified by his poo (better than eating it, I guess).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Not to worry Lulu...Emma had a dingle berry this morning! Not the best way to start off Monday morning


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I can't stop laughing


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: Is there no shame on this forum!!!!!! 

Oh my god, so do you want to know what I must work with when Archie and Abbey go #2 outside on a "windy" day.....it's a complete "tail" patrol...... :blush:


----------

